

Big Brain Theory: Have Cosmologists Lost Theirs? - hhm
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/15/science/15brain.html?ex=1358053200&en=d97b363856958542&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
hhm
More info on this strange stuff:
[http://cosmicvariance.com/2006/08/01/boltzmanns-anthropic-
br...](http://cosmicvariance.com/2006/08/01/boltzmanns-anthropic-brain/)
<http://cosmicvariance.com/2008/01/14/boltzmanns-universe/>

